# massey harris 44



## tnfarmer (Jun 22, 2008)

I have 2 massey harris 44's that i want to sell, they are missing the carbs but i don't think there is much else missing. I got these tractors for doing a bushhogging job and the woman could not pay the whole amount. the sheet metal is in very good shape.i would like to get ya'lls input on a price , please contact me at [email protected] ,so if you know anyone or anyplace i can sell these to let me know. they are located in arlington, tn. i know i could sell them for scrap but i do not believe in scrapping TRACTORS .


----------



## alleyyooper (Oct 23, 2004)

A lot depends on the style. Are they standards? Or are they the regular double front wheels close together row crops? Butane, diesel,gas or Kerosine.

Of course you did say the carbs were missing so they must be gas kerosine or butane.

 Al


----------



## tnfarmer (Jun 22, 2008)

they are double front wheel tri-cycle ,runs off of gas. i only want 400.00 for the pair


----------



## F63 (Nov 2, 2008)

If old tractors are anything like old trucks, and they are, the value differs greatly across the country. Around here, everyone has some old iron laying about and it's not worth a lot. In some parts of the country, a rusty old truck is worth more than a new one (almost.) I'd try fishing around on some internet sites and see if you find someone who really, really wants that tractor.
Too bad you're on the other side of Tennessee from me - I'd grab 'em up. My nephew is looking for a tractor to rebuild. Let me know what happens with them.


----------

